# Right place?



## eclittlefarmer (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello,

I'm not fully sure if this is the right place for this but here goes.

I have a Ford 850 and here is my current problem with it.
I just completed some electrical work on it and it now "runs" great.
The problem I am having now is that I can't get the clutch to disengage when I push down on the pedal. It worked just fine when I put it in the garage a couple of months ago. Aside from the electrical work, it hasn't had any adjustments or work since it was put in the garage.

Does anyone have any ideas about what could be the possible problem with it and what I may need to do to correct the problem?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Your clutch is rusted to your flywheel. Had this same problem on two tractors. You need to get it out side where you have room to maneuver and then start it in gear (lowest gear preferably). Then run it straight ahead and periodically apply the brakes hard. What your attempting to do is break it free from the flywheel. If you get it broken free....the next time your park it for an extended period, depress the clutch and block it in that position so you keep the disc away from the flywheel.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Argee said:


> Your clutch is rusted to your flywheel. Had this same problem on two tractors. You need to get it out side where you have room to maneuver and then start it in gear (lowest gear preferably). Then run it straight ahead and periodically apply the brakes hard. What your attempting to do is break it free from the flywheel. If you get it broken free....the next time your park it for an extended period, depress the clutch and block it in that position so you keep the disc away from the flywheel.


Ditto

Another method to use, is to put in gear and jack up the rear..Rock the wheels back and forth and see if the clutch releases from the flywheel..edro:

I always block down the clutch pedal..


----------

